# SHED



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I am not a carpenter but reading some of the post from you guys I decided to build a well needed shed for garden equipment. Framed in treated lumber with r panels on top and sides. Used cedar fence pickets to cover doors. Doors also framed in treated lumber, Found out you need a certain screw for treated lumber. Thanks to Mueller for letting me know this. Big box stores had no idea about the screws. When you work alone a couple good c clamps come in handy for a third hand. Going to rip some cedar fence pickets to frame around doors and cover between each picket. Already have a bigger store bought shed but the garden equipment ( riding mower, wheelbarrow, lawn wagon. garden tools, etc ) was taking up too much space. Now I have room to work in my building now.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks good. The cedar doors add a nice touch. What size did you make it? Looks about 12' in the picture.

A trick I learned, in addition to c-clamps, is vice grips are a great help working with metal panels.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh yes vice grips are good also. It is a 10 x 10. Built just for my lawn and garden stuff. Now I can get full use out of my other building. I bought a building several years back and continued to fill it up. Now I can walk inside and work on things that I need to. I also cut down a tallow tree on both sides before I started the shed. Now to burn all of that and get they'd looking good. And maybe a couple Texas stars on the doors or one big one. My neighbor is giving me a couple windows. I am going to put them up and add curtains inside to look like real windows with shutters.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Looks great!

Shoulda done my garden shed myself but was too busy/lazy. Had one built on site by someone who advertised in local paper and Craigs list and they did a *****Y job. I've built my garage and other smaller buildings before and know I can do it but was looking for the easy way out. Ill end up doing myself sooner or later (when this one falls down).


----------

